# Aromamizer Supreme



## Humbolt (9/11/16)

Anybody in Cape Town have stock?

TA


----------



## blujeenz (9/11/16)

I do. 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/aromamizer-supreme-pta-initiative.t30511/


----------



## Humbolt (9/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> I do.
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/aromamizer-supreme-pta-initiative.t30511/


What do you want for it?


----------



## blujeenz (9/11/16)

Humbolt said:


> What do you want for it?


Nothing, I got it as a prize, had it for 4 months and its not really my thing.
Loan it till you no longer use it and then pass on the the next interested individual.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (9/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> I do.
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/aromamizer-supreme-pta-initiative.t30511/





blujeenz said:


> Nothing, I got it as a prize, had it for 4 months and its not really my thing.
> Loan it till you no longer use it and then pass on the the next interested individual.


very cool initiative, but I tend to keep my devices for a long time. For example, I am still using a Bellus. I'd much rather purchase it from you.


----------



## blujeenz (9/11/16)

Humbolt said:


> very cool initiative, but I tend to keep my devices for a long time. For example, I am still using a Bellus. I'd much rather purchase it from you.


Nobody bit on the PTA thing, pointless me keeping it, consider it yours in a PIF spirit.
I wouldnt be comfortable taking money for it anyway.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Humbolt (9/11/16)

PM sent pal


----------



## Humbolt (10/11/16)

@blujeenz thank you so much, kind sir. The world needs more people like you

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

